# Clerical Officer jobs on publicjobs.ie



## SteveMc (5 Jun 2007)

Hi! This is my first post here. I was trying to find out about the Civil Service and Google throws up a lots of results from here, so thought I'd join 

I sent the application form for this job a few days ago: 
The closing date is the 8th and I'm just wondering if anyone knows on average when you would usually hear back?

Also, roughly how many people would usually apply for this position?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest122 (6 Jun 2007)

If you applied online you should have got an acknowledgement email straight away as a receipt of application. You should receive another email within the next month or two about the next stage of the application process - yes it can take months for them to get back to you - then you will have to take the "exam" usually within two weeks of this notification. Then wait another month or two for your "results" then hope for the best after that.
Q How many people usually apply for this position?
A Thousands and thousands - many just apply for the sake of it. Some for the experience of doing the exam. Some like the sound of the Civil Service and even some who actually want the job.

BB


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

A friend of mine had given up on getting a response after her interview. 11 months later she was told she had the job.


----------



## SteveMc (6 Jun 2007)

Not what I would have wanted to hear  Well thanks for responding!


----------



## ailbhe (8 Jun 2007)

I applied for a similar position but a different area and have the exam tomorrow. I t may be different as it is just for a panel of people to fill positions which may arise. This may have been the case for elefantfreshs friend. You get on the panel and it can be years before the position arises.


----------



## z107 (8 Jun 2007)

> Thousands and thousands - many just apply for the sake of it. Some for the experience of doing the exam. Some like the sound of the Civil Service and even some who actually want the job.




I would say that most like the extra money and security. (If the article in last week's Sunday Times is anything to go by.)


----------



## Flipper (9 Jun 2007)

SteveMc, tried to get onto the link to see which Co. Co. you applied for the job, to the best of my knowledge the panels only stay in place for 1 year. I do stand corrected on that tho!  Best of luck with it tho


----------



## kitwith5000 (9 Jun 2007)

I did the exam on 19 april and still have no results. Only 10 months to go!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Jun 2007)

Not sure if its much help but I applied in 2006.  Did the exam in Feb 06, interview in June and then offered job in July. No harm in having a go!


----------



## Plek Trum (14 Jun 2007)

I sat the exam in '03 - got called for a position 4 months later in the area i wanted.  You are called in order of merit based on examn results and experience.    You can contact the "public jobs" office in a few months to see how the panel is moving for your area...


----------

